# Website Feedback



## myko5 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am trying to create a simple, clean, and easy to use website. I am using Smugmug and have been messing with the customizations provided on Dgrin.com. I like how it currently looks, but I am open to suggestions to possibly improve. I am mainly concerned about the look and feel of the site. As for the sections, I will be adding to them as my portfolio grows. 

MJ Studios Photography- Family portrait photography in the Utica Rome area

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't like the logo with the white outline, looks cheap. Also I wish there was navigation for the main image gallery. Props for having a mobile version that is more streamlined, but I think that might be smugmug and not you. Also on the mobile side it is only showing a few of your main categories. 

Also I would be a bit more picky as to what to show in some of your galleries.


----------



## myko5 (Jun 27, 2013)

I plan on updating the logo. It was something I had just forgot about and will go do that now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CreationEarth (Jul 1, 2013)

The green text on the gray background is hard to read...as well as the text at the bottom of the screen. I like the large photo.


----------

